# GSD Puppies



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Here are some photos of my litter of pups, the last one went to her new home today. I will miss them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Gorgeous pups!!!!!!!!
I had GSDs back in the 70s


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Jan, I was really pleased with this litter, they were all very confident pups and have all gone to experienced owners, I'm sure they'll all do well.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

They look adorable - I'm so glad they all found good homes and you can have a rest now


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww gorgeous puppies


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Cracking pups Jenny


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

what lovely pups you had


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

They are soooooo cute!!!

what a gorgeous set of pups


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you have pictures of the parents?


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

They sure are little cuties


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow they are just beautiful .


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely puppies, i bet it is quiet when they all go to there new homes,


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Lovely pictures! Happy those children who grow up with animals!


----------

